
Launching a new App Store today, proceeds going to ACLU - jakefrey
Hey hackers - We’re building Neue Store (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;neuestore.com) to give apps better discovery and give people better ways to get cool apps.<p>50% of this weeks membership fees will be donated to the ACLU<p>Medium post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@frey&#x2F;introducing-neue-store-for-apps-57d163623f11<p>Product Hunt: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;neue-store<p>I started this after leaving Fancy.com where I led the product team. Our apps were listed in Best Apps of the Year from the Apple App Store and Google Play Store. I’ve since spent the last 2 years watching great apps struggle to be found and I’ve been trying to help them any way I could. I built app marketing tools, advertising platforms, and redesigned entire apps (for free) to help them, but the bigger problems became clear; the App Stores have mounting problems and aren’t built to make app developers succeed. I knew I could build something better.<p>Here’s what’s next for Neue Store; in the next few months we want to launch our Reviews and Ratings product and be Rotten Tomatoes for Apps. We believe reviews from credible, verified reviewers would be much more helpful for apps and consumers alike.
After this, we have a few tricks up our sleeve for more tools to help apps and app consumers, including support for Android and VR apps.<p>It is with constant improvements, feedback from developers, and a superior store experience that we hope to build a better App Store altogether.<p>Happy to chat in the comments. Thank you!
======
ng-user
Not sure if I want to enter my private cell number on a website served over
http.

Nvm, I'm sure. I don't.

~~~
jakefrey
Ah man, you don't know how many times we debated this for beta release! It
didn't make the cut for MVP but we're certainly adding it sooner than
originally planned now! :)

------
Eridrus
Just some notes from a user:

The text on the app store images is a bit small to read for me, so I zoomed
in, and that completely broke your layout.

I clicked on an App I was interested in; didn't really want to enter my phone
number and ended up searching for the name of the app; got to the app's
website and saw it was iPhone only... and not really something I was
interested in anyway, and now I can't be bothered looking through the store to
see what apps support Android.

IMO most apps are pretty niche and the challenge in discovery is pretty much
the same as ad targeting: figure out which user will want this app apriori.
Just being a "good app" isn't that useful...

~~~
jakefrey
You're completely right and this feedback has been sent to our team. As we're
still technically in beta I hope we can implement some changes quickly to make
this easier! Thank you!

------
wingerlang
Not the best discovery at first glance, just a bunch of "app store
screenshots" without even a name.

Example:

[http://i.imgur.com/zPSLoim.png](http://i.imgur.com/zPSLoim.png)

I might be able to guess what a few of them does, thanks to //their//
screenshots (not your website).

~~~
jakefrey
Right - better ways to represent the apps are certainly being explored ;)
Thanks for checking us out!

